# Best Place To Buy A Tank



## Metz1374 (May 29, 2013)

I'm looking to get a 90 or larger tank. I haven't seen anywhere that really stocks tanks that big her in New Jersey. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Do you have a Petco near by? Occasionally they do "dollar per gallon" sales or something similar. I know most of the ones I have been in stock 90s and 125s.

If not try local classifieds, or online like craigslist.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Just like Aegir said but you can also check out MFK..(www.monsterfishkeepers.com)...You'll have to join but they normally have tanks of all shapes and sizes...Click on "marketplace" and then click on "northeast" region...that is NJ, Delaware, Penn, NY, etc...hopefully you'll find what you are looking for...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ what they said

i find it hard to believe youre having problems finding such a standard size tank around you. hmm
aside from stores you can always go online...anywhere from amazon to craigslist and any petco, petsmart site to have one ordered/delivered. you can even find some sweet deals online. but otherwise i would assume even if a store doesnt stock one they would gladly special order one for you with a prepayment


----------

